# 1st vist to Vet



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I took my Amberleah to her 1st vet check. check up was good, she is healthy. she gave Amber half the dose as she would a big dog. and didn't give Lipo, but she will give to her later in small doses. 
I talked to her about what to feed Amber, vet said NO to Raw, and if the food has the AAFCO label it OK food. I feed Amber Nutro holistic super food and it doesn't have that AAFCO seal. I don't know what to do now. She said all the p foods like science diet and Eukanuba are good. What are you thoughts?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So glad that it was a good check up for you both. Hopefully it put you at ease! What did she weigh?

I respectfully disagree with your vet on the food. I have attached a couple of unbiased sites for you to check foods. I personally choose to feed a 5-6 star food. My vet is wonderful but he recommends what yours did because that is what he knows and on what he was trained. He has been unaware of any other food that I have mentioned to him. Sadly, I have researched/learned/evaluated more about nutrition for my girls than I believe he has. 

Check these out. Search by stars or type in brands and judge for yourself:
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

My two hate the taste of science direct and never eat the kibble
We got a free bag from the vets
I have eukaneba isn't that great either
Apparently in the UK Orijen is one of the best foods, but my little nibblers don't like it much so I have to mix it with a bit of royal canin junior (just about the only dog food they eat and like! and believe me I have tried a few!)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I just looked up the Nurto Holistic it's only 3 star, I can't get the Orijen here I have to drive 2 hours. But will be going down next week, I am going to get some. until then I have puppy chow or the Nurto I wonder was is better till next week. I want the very best for my baby..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I get the girl's food online. Can you do that? I usually get free shipping and order when they have a sale so it is not bad. 

Here are some places you may want to check and I pulled up the food you are interested in trying:
Orijen Puppy 80 20 Formula

Orijen Orijen Puppy 80/20 Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFlow.com


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My vet said the same thing.. I don't think they are educated as well in nutrition. I would research whatever food you decide to use, and choose one that is a higher rating. If you are looking for something a little easier to find, I know that Petsmart carries some 4-5 star foods like Wellness, Blue Buffalo, etc. Not sure if you have one in your area. I feed Orijen but I am lucky that a store close to me carries it. I would definitely recommend it!

Edit to add:
Orijen kibble is pretty large, and my puppy had trouble eating it at first and he was 4 months old. I am keeping my new puppy on the Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul food( it was given a 5-star rating) until she is a little bigger and able to break it apart.


----------

